# Heresy Online's First Base Competition Winner - sponsored by WargamesEmpire.com



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy Online's 1st Ever Base Design winners announcement! 

This contest is sponsored by: 


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/adbanners/40kempire.jpg
Please take a few moments to visit our sponsor!​
Here at last are the official winners for the base contest sponsored by the store formally known as 40kempire.com who are now known as [B]www.wargamesempire.com[/B], but don't worry folks, their name may have changed but their great prize support is still the same! 

All winners please contact me with your choice of prize, you name, and mailing address please by PM. Thank you for the great turnout all, we have a couple more contests in the works and then I will try to work on getting us another base contest running!

Entry 8 - 1st place - Aries
Battleforce or Battalion Boxset of your choice


















































Entry 15 - 2nd place - Bulganzi
Boxed set up to the value of £26 (40kempire prices)


























































Entry 2 - 3rd place - Dagmire
Boxed set up to the value of £15 (40kempire prices)


















































Please all lets give them a hand! Great work amoung all the entries I am looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooo, i won something. Cant say i am suprised to be baten by Bulganzi as his base was amazing but still tank you very much for everyone that voted and even more thanks to Djinn24 for putting up the comp.
D


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats everyone who entered. As I said I am just waiting on the word to run my next competition, though it will probably be a while. I am also planning on future basing competitions as well, so get those creative juices flowing and start thinking of your ideas.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Congratulations to the Winners and to djinn24 for running the competition as well.

A good standard of entries all round and a very good response on the voting front.

Well done all.:victory:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

can i disagree?
for me, Dragmire's entry is not really a base, it's an objective marker or something like that. Can yo put a mini on this? if you can, so evrything is ok. If not, well, i cant say anything more, you already won...

But it is awsome looking! :victory:

PS: Contrats to Aries and Bulganzi


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes you could have had a model/figure on the base. Congrats to all who entered and the winners especially. Djinn, well done on the competition, you're da man!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations to all who placed and well done to everybody who participated! I originally intended to enter but failed to do so this time round  There were some fantastic entries, good job everyone!

And thank you to djinn for setting up this contest!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,

My computer blew-up, so I'm still in the process of hooking a new one up (this one I'm actually typing on - oh and it is nice indeed although I've lost s**t loads of work). So sorry to be brief, but many congrats to all the winners and those who entered. 

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

All three are well deserving of winning the contest, congrats to all. This was the first time I have voted on a competition on Heresy, and kept a close eye on this one. Awesome job to all that entered, it was a tough decision this time for sure.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners and fantastic job djinn for running the show. All the entries were worthy of praise, but alas there can only be three winners. Great job again to everyone!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> can i disagree?
> for me, Dragmire's entry is not really a base, it's an objective marker or something like that. Can yo put a mini on this? if you can, so evrything is ok. If not, well, i cant say anything more, you already won...
> 
> But it is awsome looking! :victory:
> ...


For one it could be used for a greater deamon of slanesh, two this is within the rules I set, three this issue should have been brought to my attention via PM during the contest, not after in a public forum. And lastly to be blunt, no you can not disagree.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> For one it could be used for a greater deamon of slanesh, two this is within the rules I set, three this issue should have been brought to my attention via PM during the contest, not after in a public forum. And lastly to be blunt, no you can not disagree.



i agree with Djinn on this... its a quality base.

on a differnet note.... 

Dagmire... i am working on a base for my dreadnought using those dark elf prisoners, complete with the SoB helmet for the SoB prisoner.... gutted.

oh well, great minds think alike.

well done to all winners.

:good:


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for voting (and especially those who voted for me :victory.
I had a great time building the base and I hope it inspired people to try something similar themselves.

I also want to thank djinn24 for organizing the contest.

Finally, I want to congratulate the other winners with their nice entries!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Job to everyone! All well deserved!

Also Graz Djinn for yet another successful Competition!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

As I have said before I am looking forward to the next one, but it is all of you that have made this contest successful. Keep an eye out as I am going to e trying my hand at another contest, though maybe not a base contest, as soon as the power that be let me!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

great Idea for a contest djinn And great ideas from everyone! Some really inspiring stuff there.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you think this one is cool wait until the next one comes up, I think some poeple will be suprised and it should be a great deal of fun!!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Big congrats to the winners and it was nice to see the large selection of different bases, really inspiring stuff. I'll hopefully be able to get organised to partake in the next one.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done everybody who entered, and especially the winners. There were some great ideas in there.

I think my entry will now revert to a objective marker, although its nots very 40kish.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats to all who won as this was an excellent contest with a bunch of top notch entries. And kudos to Djinn for running it for us.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved the bases this year, all good quality bases, I just need to get a new digital camera!


----------



## Vampboi (Jan 9, 2009)

Great job guys, they all looked great.

P.S. Haven't seen you around the store lately Djinn


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was there in Sat evening. I will probably be there this sat as well Vampboi.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent competition... big round of applause for Djinn for organising, 40kempire for digging deep for prizes... and lastly... to all of those that took the time and effort to enter. You should all be very chuffed with yourselves!

On with the next competition!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

WargamingEmpire.com has been such an awesome sponsor, if you are in the UK and making an order please consider them! I am in the states and I am about to order from them lol!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations, guys! I love looking at the incredible models that get made for events like this!


----------

